# CATS - Contracted Airborne Training Services



## Spencer100 (1 Mar 2016)

http://www.defensenews.com/story/defense/training-simulation/2016/02/27/canadian-aggressor-fleet-deal-could-open-doors-overseas/80852256/

I think this will be a very interesting bid.  The incumbent Discovery Air (Top Aces) vs the American Draken and Canadian powerhouse CAE.   

This will be one to watch....Maybe with good competition the RCAF will get a real good deal. 

Plus it is a very big contract ten years one billion dollars.


----------



## CougarKing (25 May 2016)

Speaking of Draken's A4 aggressors:

Flight Global



> *CAE proposes 16 Draken A-4 Skyhawks for RCAF fighter training*
> 
> 24 May, 2016 BY: James Drew Washington DC
> 
> ...


----------



## Spencer100 (12 Aug 2021)

Badcock and Leonardo combine their bids.  






						Canadian Aircrew Training Program Contest Becomes Two-Horse Race | Aviation Week Network
					

Leonardo and Babcock have formally team to combine their offers to provide Canada’s Future Aircrew Training program.




					aviationweek.com


----------



## SupersonicMax (12 Aug 2021)

Spencer100 said:


> Badcock and Leonardo combine their bids.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CATS and FaCT are two different things!


----------



## Good2Golf (12 Aug 2021)

SupersonicMax said:


> CATS and FaCT are two different things!



👍🏼 

CATS is CATS.

FAcT will be NFTC + CFTS + ACSOs/AESOps


----------



## SeaKingTacco (12 Aug 2021)

Good2Golf said:


> 👍🏼
> 
> CATS is CATS.
> 
> FAcT will be NFTC + CFTS + ACSOs/AESOps


Training of ACSOs/AESOps is already a shitshow because of all the heat and light is on pilots. Always.

I can just imagine how much worse it will get when they are competing for the same aircraft/resources…


----------



## armrdsoul77 (9 Dec 2021)

Red force mission: Top Aces' adversary training explained - Skies Mag


----------



## Spencer100 (8 Jul 2022)

Top Aces are proposing A-4's for the RCAF.  And then maybe F-16 later.









						With F-35 deal pending, Top Aces prepares for more advanced adversary training - Skies Mag
					

As the Canadian federal government negotiates with its U.S. counterpart for the sale of the F-35 to replace the RCAF CF-188 Hornet, Top Aces is preparing for how best to deliver aggressor air training for a fighter far more advanced than the Hornet.




					skiesmag.com


----------

